# Expats in pescara area



## Scotswoha

hi, I live in montesilvano and just wondered what the social network here is for expats or finding out about making contact! Picking up italian slowly but be nice to have some contacts that come from back home! Any helps appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pudd 2

Scotswoha said:


> hi, I live in montesilvano and just wondered what the social network here is for expats or finding out about making contact! Picking up italian slowly but be nice to have some contacts that come from back home! Any helps appreciated. Thanks


take your time there are lots of expats here at the moment , we dont do to much organised events but slowly though forums get to know each other 

here is a good place to start keep posting and welcome you swill soon find freinds :welcome:


----------



## Scotswoha

Ok, well thanks for advice. Will hopefully get to know a few. I will check here regularly .


----------



## sheilamarsco

don't worry there are many English speaking people around your area and i'm sure you'll be able to make contact. I can't give you details of emails here but if you would like to pm me I can pass on groups etc. for you to find. best wishes


----------



## Scotswoha

Ok thank you for that, will PM you shortly


----------



## Scotswoha

Giving away my newbie status here but how do you send a PM?  confused.com


----------



## pudd 2

Scotswoha said:


> Giving away my newbie status here but how do you send a PM?  confused.com


ive sent you one so look at the top of your page


----------



## Terrycolby

We live in Pineto. Haven't met many English speakers in this part of Abruzzo either.


----------



## pudd 2

Terrycolby said:


> We live in Pineto. Haven't met many English speakers in this part of Abruzzo either.


there are lots but we tend to mix just not with expats but to mix in with the locals as well a good policy when you need help 

go to some of the popula markets look for the people whith out big coats and scarfes they are the british or americans goardregrele market in chieiti province is a good place to start on a sunday morning :welcome:


----------



## katiej36

Scotswoha said:


> hi, I live in montesilvano and just wondered what the social network here is for expats or finding out about making contact! Picking up italian slowly but be nice to have some contacts that come from back home! Any helps appreciated. Thanks


Hi, I've just moved to Pescara as well. I saw your post and was wondering how you're getting on? Any advice for a newbie?! Here with my boyfriend for the summer, he's Italian but we're keen to meet people and explore. Also starting Italian lessons next week! Thanks, Katie


----------



## Scotswoha

Hi Katie, you will enjoy the summer!! It gets so hot :sunny::sunny: In honesty its taken me a bit of time, my job involves working away a fair bit! But I joined a gym and that's helped. It will help alot your bf being Italian for communicating and it's good your doing lessons!! Are you doing them at the university here? I never did that but I am thinking if it to help improve! If the 2 of you fancy a drink or meeting give me a shout on PM! Chris


----------



## Abbylaw88

Hi Chris and Katie,

I moved to pescara in February from Manchester as my boyfriend is italian and he was offered a job opportunity over here. I had italian lessons for about 3 months before I moved here so I only know very basic italian and I am also looking to start italian lessons, however the only courses I could find were at the university and were for a minimum of 20 hours a week! I was rather hoping to do more like 5-10 hours a week so please let me know if you find any courses. I have also joined a gym where there are lots of Italians who are keen to practice their english and there is a Native American gym instructor. Apart from in the gym, I have found it difficult to meet others and I don't think I have come across any native english speakers since I have been here. How long are you both staying in pescara for? My boyfriend is fluent in English as he has lived there for several years and are both keen to meet some other English speaking couples.
Abby


----------



## Scotswoha

Hi Abby, 

Welcome. Well, I'm similar there's is no way I could commit to that time each week!! I have asked people I work with, but courses are not easy, only option I have found for my schedule would be private lessons, but cost is the factor there!! But I do keep looking! 
Likewise I have found that the Italians I work with prefer to practice their english as well! But I do pick up bits and pieces slowly!! I've not met anyone native speaking either, well not that lives here permanently! As for couple thing for that's a work in progress haha! But I'd be more than happy to meet you guys, I actually live in montesilvano!! Il pm you my details! 

Chris


----------



## Abbylaw88

Yes pm me your details, I know montesilvano. I live in colle, 5 mins from pescara town centre. I'm new to this expat blog and I don't seem to get an email to alert me that I have new messages etc. what brought you to pescara?


----------

